
Why is the Caltrain connection to SFO via BART so cumbersome? - luu
http://www.bayrailalliance.org/question/why-is-the-caltrain-connection-to-sfo-via-bart-so-cumbersome/
======
ant6n
Why? Cuz turf is more important than passengers.

